# Lepto Vaccine



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have not nor will I ever give Lepto vaccines to my toy poodles, the best approach if you are concerned about Lepto is to find out if to find out if there are a ton of cases in your area and base your choice on that. 

Also I do not stack any vaccines, my toys get one then wait two to three weeks for the next to let their bodies recoup. 

The problem it seems in smaller dogs is that they have an adverse reaction to too many vaccines at the same time. Also don't let anyone talk you into unnecessary non core vaccines.

Canine parvovirus, distemper, canine hepatitis and rabies are considered core 

Non-core vaccines are given depending on the dog's exposure risk. These include vaccines against Bordetella bronchiseptica, Borrelia burgdorferi and Leptospira bacteria.

Again I will never give my girls Lepto vaccines it's too hard on small dogs.

I'm sure other folks will chime in as well


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree that immunizations should be given separately to minimize the risk of adverse reactions and also to be able to know which immunization caused an adverse reaction if one occurs. I also agree that it is important to know the local risks generally but also your lifestyle risks specifically in the context of what is in your area and how likely you are to come in contact with it.

That said then I do give Lepto and Lyme immunizations to both poodles and Lepto to Peeves. Both diseases occur in my area and since I travel with my dogs and do outdoor work with them (tracking) I favor immunizing them. I asked my vet when I was there this morning with Peeves whether he was considering giving flu vaccines for his clients and his answer was not yet. We haven't had it near us. this is what I mean by evaluating local risks along with lifestyle risks.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get the lepto jab - we live in the country, and walk on fields, river banks, etc, and my vet considers the risk of infection high enough to justify the small risk from the vaccination. They get the lepto annually, and the core vaccines every three years (after the full puppy programme in the first year).


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm speaking only from my own experience. We had 2 female standard poodles who lived long, healthy lives before passing this past winter. We traveled a good deal with my husband's work and enjoyed taking the dogs on outings to lakes and for walks wherever we found ourselves working.

I always had them vaccinated for Lepto and they suffered absolutely no ill effects.

Consider where you live, and how your toy poodle lives in your decision. 










We now own Rio - a 2 year old male. His life consists of our home, our back yard, going for walks in the neighborhood. His exposure to standing water, or water that wildlife have access to is basically nil. And I have not had him vaccinated for Lepto this year.
We used to take the "girls" out to some acreage by my grandpa's farm and let them run and snoop around. If we decide to do that type of thing with Rio, I will have him vaccinated beforehand.

It is a zoonitic bacteria that can spread to children and other animals. So, in my opinion, if you need the vaccine, you need the vaccine - and go ahead and get it. 
If you don't...don't.


----------



## ErinWynne (Apr 19, 2017)

We have always given our dogs Lepto and recommended others do the same. That it's strictly because of our area and our lifestyle. 
I agree that you must determine the need of optional vaccines based on that. 

In Arkansas we have a very wet/humid environment filled with lots of wildlife. We also have thousands of unvaccinated dogs being allowed to roam and being kept outside. 
If we even leave the house we have to assume a stay/unvaccinated dog has been there. 
We also have to board the dogs a lot, I travel to out of town hospitals regularly and boarding is the best option for everyone involved. This increases the risk for our dogs. 

My mothers dogs are a 20 pound Cavalier and a 7 pound Papillon. Both respond fine to the vaccine and have no reactions. However, we always make sure to give the Lepto vaccine separate just to be careful. 

I definitely think everyone here has the right mindset. Evaluate where you live/travel and the likelyhood of encountering the virus, then make the call. 
In my opinion though, if you decide you have a risk it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We live in a suburban community where everyone has dogs and we are pretty close to downtown. I always give all of my dogs Lepto. When we first got Lucky, Lepto was the only one that he did not receive from the breeder. We gave him a set of two or three, but both were separate from the other shots. I think the shot does not prevent Lepto but rather minimize symptoms if they got it. Don't quote me on this because I can't recall if this is accurate. The symptoms of lepto are pretty grusome.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We live in a suburban community where everyone has dogs and we are pretty close to downtown. I always give all of my dogs Lepto. When we first got Lucky, Lepto was the only one that he did not receive from the breeder. We gave him a set of two or three, but both were separate from the other shots. I think the shot does not prevent Lepto but rather minimize symptoms if they got it. Don't quote me on this because I can't recall if this is accurate. The symptoms of lepto are pretty gruesome.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I live in a dry and cool tundra part of the world. But Milo will get the lepto vaccine because we have tons of stagnant water/holes and its frequented by wild animals.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My breeder did not recommend Lepo and my vet also did not recommend it. I live on the Eastern shore of MD and my dogs are 100% house dogs only go out long enough to potty with me watching them, and only in my backyard.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would definitely not do it on a toy. I don't even do my spoos, because, even though I live in a wilderness-y area where they drink out of ponds and streams, there are so many strains of lepto, the vaccine doesn't guarantee coverage, and I'm worried about harmful effects on the immune system. If my dogs became ill with lepto, I would get them in to vet for treatment immediately.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The array of responses illustrates exactly how and why this is a very customized decision. Even for Beautiful Blue, different decisions have been made for different dogs in the same household but with differing experiences.

Any immunization given to a person or an animal has some level of risk associated with it but I will again take the opportunity being presented here to remind everyone that if we don't work to maintain appropriate levels of herd immunity the potential public health consequences could be grave.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am with the majority of opinion that a risk assessment be done. If your area or lifestyle warrants it, have it done. Ask your Vet, or call your health dept to ask about occurrences in your area. I personally do not have my dog vaccinated for Lepto as her risk is minimal in my area.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry my internet is wonky so it posted twice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

We live in the country and the dogs also go to work with DH at his parents' dairy farm. Between the livestock and wildlife around I deem the risk of infection higher than vaccination reaction risk. Our vet considers the risk in our area significant enough that lepto is a "core" vaccine. If the dogs didn't go to the farm, I would be more hesitant about providing it.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful Blue, thank you for posting the article on Lepto. Now I know why it's not given here in the high desert!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

The rat population in our NYC neighborhood is out of control, so I feel ok about vaccinating Pierre. One man died and several other were sickened because of Leptospirosis in the Bronx.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peepers you make a good point that it is not only rural areas that might have reservoirs of leptospirosis. I would just give that immunization on a separate vet visit.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't give lepto because it has the following unfortunate characteristics: 

--known for vaccine reactions (and poodles are a vaccine-sensitive breed)

--doesn't cover all serovars, so your dog can still get lepto

--limited duration of immunity (has to be repeated annually)

--herd immunity isn't very relevant because the issue is wild reservoirs of the disease, not dog-to-dog transmission. 

I make this decision despite living in a wooded area with wildlife, and with dogs who spend time outdoors. Personally I would definitely not give it to a toy poodle. 

As an aside, given where I live I have taken steps to make my back yard less hospitable to wildlife, especially raccoons. In particular, I no longer have birdfeeders, as it was clear they attracted raccoons and rodents. I was also advised by a vet (who did not recommend lepto) to be highly vigilant for signs of lepto, and to act quickly should they appear. It is one reason of several that I treat signs of lethargy as a red flag that warrants immediate attention.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Because I haven't vaccinated Rio this year - our first year owning him - I too am acquainted with the symptoms to watch for, because time is of the essence in treatment.

Another thing to mention is that some dogs get lepto, don't suffer much in the way of symptoms, but then are carriers - in their urine etc. for up to a year. So where you live as far as stagnant ponds and wildlife and all is not the total answer if they run with a lot of unknown dogs at a park for example.

If you have a healthy dog who suddenly has a fever, grows lethargic, perhaps is urinating excessively or is urinating bright fresh blood, you need to call your veterinarian immediately and get your pet in for a Leptospirosis test. It is a totally treatable bacterial infection if the diagnosis is made early.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Verve, yes, there will always be zoonotic reservoirs for lepto, however if one lived in an area where lepto was common and the vaccine covered the serovars found locally then herd immunity as a species barrier still applies if sufficient dogs are immunized.


----------



## pudelgirl (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm considering this vaccine for my toy girl. We live in a hot, oppressively humid climate year round with tons of rain and stagnant water and retention ponds. We basically can't take her outside but 3-4 months a year.

I'm concerned about a vaccine reaction. She won't take liquid Benadryl no matter what you mix with it, and I can't cut tablet Benadryl into a small enough piece because she weighs 3 pounds.

Is there any cross-protection for other strains of leptospirosis?

Is there a specific vaccine that is less likely to provoke a reaction? I requested the Merial IMRAB 3 TF for her and wonder if there is something similar for leptospirosis.

Thank you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

pudelgirl said:


> I'm considering this vaccine for my toy girl. We live in a hot, oppressively humid climate year round with tons of rain and stagnant water and retention ponds. We basically can't take her outside but 3-4 months a year.
> 
> I'm concerned about a vaccine reaction. She won't take liquid Benadryl no matter what you mix with it, and I can't cut tablet Benadryl into a small enough piece because she weighs 3 pounds.
> 
> ...


Please read this! I won't vaccinate any of mine for lepto, but especially not a toy!! 

SMOKE AND MIRRORS - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------

